# It's here!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well, I for one, cannot sleep anymore. Time to get some stuff ready and head down 33 East towards Hocking Co.! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hope you kill a biggin' i just got off work, soooo tomorrows the [email protected]


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

struck out this morning, besides some gobbling from the roust on property we didn`t have permission to hunt on, it was quiet.lots of vehicles parked off the roads,lots of hunters out considering its a work day good luck all.


----------

